# A strange dilema



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

My Chaya is 9 1/2. I thought I was going to loose her in October but she pulled through. Now she has a heart arythmia and is riddled with arthtitis & hip dysplasia. Currently she is happy and pretty comfortable but it has made me think about when the time comes.
When the time comes My problem is this, I work at a vet hosptial and have assisted on many Euthanasias (the best and worst part of my job). We have many talented technicians who are great "sticks" and could do it, also some of the doctors. But I am not sure I can handle having one of my friends do it. My alternative is going to a different vet and let a stranger do it...I am not sure if I could handle that either


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm sorry, this is always so hard . . . I think that when the time comes to say goodby, you will know the right thing to do. And at that time, it will be more about letting Chaya on to a pain-free life, and less about ackward or unsure situation that you are in. 

When the time comes, listen to what your heart is telling you, and go with that. 

Peace.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I think you would be more comfortable being around your co-workers and friends as opposed to a strange place. And if your more comfortable that might help your little girl be more comfortable as well. Either way it will be hard.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i sure agree that either way it'll be hard. what about having someone come to the house? 

when i knew it was going to be my cinderfella's time soon, i had a new mobile vet come to the house to meet him (neither of my regular vets do house calls), i cannot tell you what a blessing it was when the time came...afterward they made a clay paw print and transported him to the doggy funeral home. they were wonderful and made that difficult, difficult, time a bit more bearable.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Have someone come to the house, personally, if I knew how and could, I would euth my own dogs... I had my vet come do it for the old boy... It was quiet.


----------

